# FS: high quality flowerhorns



## indreamx (Dec 5, 2013)

Pictures were taken using my phone, no editting. They both are healthy fish.

The first two pictures is a 6-7" SRD mix with kamfa. He comes from a champion thai breed parents. Very friendly, you can pet him. For sale for 650. OBO

The last picture is a super red SRD, juvie size with big kok already. He is super red even without lighting. I want ti give it away for $300 firm. He is a very active fish. (SOLD)

Pm me if you are interested.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Just a heads up*: I have merged all the recent active ads that you have in the FW Livestock Classifieds into one thread. I also closed a bunch of others you had. As per the classified rules (  Rules for posting in the classifieds )

*Rule 7) No Multiple Ads : if you are selling multiple items please list everything in 1 thread, do not create a new thread for every item. No more than two active ads per member in each classified section.*

So if possible, please keep your future ads consolidated into one..... if/when you have multiple items within the same classified section. You'll probably find it easier to manage your ads this way as well. You are also responsible for closing your own ads when they are no longer needed, here are the instructions for that: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...fieds-27/how-close-your-classified-ads-24566/
In the event you need to see all your active ads so you can manage them...you can find them here: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/search.php?searchid=3824994

Here is a thread you might find useful for future ads: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...properly-post-care-free-ad-classifieds-44546/

Thanks and good luck with the sales.


----------



## indreamx (Dec 5, 2013)

Bump. Thanks for correcting mod. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indreamx (Dec 5, 2013)

Available for pick up local $350

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indreamx (Dec 5, 2013)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indreamx (Dec 5, 2013)

Helping my friend here. Super srd $560 to your door.
















Only serious inquiry.


----------



## indreamx (Dec 5, 2013)

Tuesday bump.


----------



## indreamx (Dec 5, 2013)

Photos update. Kamfa flowerhorn. Amazing personality. $300 price drop.


----------



## indreamx (Dec 5, 2013)

Still available. Nice MP flowerhorn. Big kok, healthy. Peals. (Price drop $460)


----------



## indreamx (Dec 5, 2013)

Saturday bump. Big 'kok' head update.


----------



## indreamx (Dec 5, 2013)

Adopt this beautiful kamfa.
$300 obo


----------



## indreamx (Dec 5, 2013)

Bump for sale: 700


----------



## indreamx (Dec 5, 2013)

Bump for sale: $1200


----------



## indreamx (Dec 5, 2013)

Red dragon for sale: 250


----------



## indreamx (Dec 5, 2013)

Please check out the flowerhorn i put up for sale. I want to clear up my tank for goldfishes now. If you are interested please pm me.


----------



## indreamx (Dec 5, 2013)

Nice flowerhorns for sale. Bump


----------



## indreamx (Dec 5, 2013)

BUMP! need to let one go. I am selling the little juvie red dragon for $150. please pm. pick up only.


----------

